# don't understand



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

recently there was a post in this forum asking about fishing licences and should a person not fishing buy a license. I posted that I though it would be a decent idea to get one for that person for one day. Then the post I made gets deleted, and the thread closed. Can anyone explain to me why it is if someone gives, what I thought was decent advice, that post gets deleted? Isn't this suppossed to be about ideas, and the discussion of the law? I thought it was a good idea, in that for a couple of bucks, you could eliminate all doubt.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The OP asked a simple question that was answered by the 2 people that posted replies. It was probably closed so the thread did not get out of control and contain incorrect or misleading information. You suggested getting the person that is not fishing a one day license to remove all doubt. There was not doubt about needing a license. Your answer would have confused the issue. I had nothing to do with closing the thread or deleting your post. I am not a moderator.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

So, basically giving ideas is discouraged in this forum. I can't see where someone could get confused by and idea such as I submitted. But whatever, I'm only a lonely peon, and not a law official.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

It's the LAW forum, not suggestions. ideas and opinions. That's the problem, to many nonfactual posts and opinions are given when people are looking for factual, law based answers. COs are not going to give a bit of consideration to what people think the law should be or how they interpret it or what Uncle Louie and the guy at the camp ground said. The best intentioned post can cause problems when it's not fact based.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I understand that completely, but that wasn't my point on the post I mentioned. Hey whatever.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

As the above stated, (thanks guys)this is the Law Forum. We try and keep it directly to the question and answer. There are times when an opinion is added but, that is because sometimes the answer is not clear. 

Please do not take it personal as we delete a lot of posts in this forum everyday. Most of the time if I see a good debate about a topic I will move it to another forum. 

Any further issues feel free to send me a PM.


----------

